# Identifying fake/unauthentic video cards?



## wazel45 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi, 

I signed up here just to ask a quick question; havent used GPU-Z before and im not much of a tech guy -- will GPU-Z be able identify a fake or unauthentic video card if i were to buy one? Just a little skeptical with this deal I have -- a guy who selling me an ATI Radeon 5570 sealed for just $46. I might take the risk and buy it, but im just a little skeptical since its so cheap; I just wanted to make sure everything is right in case i do buy it.


----------



## erocker (Nov 15, 2011)

wazel45 said:


> will GPU-Z be able identify a fake or unauthentic video card



It will show the sensors/specifications of the card. Based off of that one should be able to determine if the video card is the correct card. The price for that card isn't unheard of. They can go for that price new when on sale.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Nov 15, 2011)

Seems about right for the price. Just install Gpu-Z when you get it and google to compare on the web. I understand your suspicions though. I have myself experienced having an old Ati card (not mine, but a customer's) strangely needing Nvidia drivers. Now go figure.


----------



## wazel45 (Nov 15, 2011)

erocker said:


> The price for that card isn't unheard of. They can go for that price new when on sale.



Oh, Not where im from (Southeast Asia) - Good performance video cards like this model are both scarce and expensive. And for it to go as low as that, i couldnt ignore the chance


----------



## wazel45 (Nov 15, 2011)

How about if any of the hardware sensors/I.D.'s are manipulated into tricking GPU-Z, that its the right video card?


----------



## erocker (Nov 15, 2011)

This is what you want to see:









A 5570 is a lower-end card, I doubt it would be a fake. GPU-Z reads off of the video card's bios, it is quite difficult, even not possible at all to make the card read something other than what is equipped.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Nov 15, 2011)

An easy clue would be the brand and the boxing. That will be the first indicator. If its with a cheapo box with strange cryptic language on it, that will be a clue. The false card I stated earlier had a never heard of brand with chinese writings on it.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Nov 15, 2011)

I didnt even know false cards exsisted.


----------



## wazel45 (Nov 15, 2011)

Its MSI. 

I guess im a little paranoid. But here there are a lot good product imitations going on so just some caution. But i guess those indications make it most likely true.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't think anyone would fake it. If it's MSI doesn't mean it would be anymore of a fake than the others. Especially such a low end card.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 15, 2011)

there is quite some card faking going on in asian countries. i've seen nvidia cards flashed to an unused device id, with a bundled nvidia driver that calls the card "ATI ....".

your first step to identify a faked card should be checking its properties with GPU-Z.

if you then have any suspicions that something is wrong, post the gpuz screenshot and photos of the card's back and front here on the forums and we'll help you out


----------



## wazel45 (Nov 15, 2011)

Alright ill do that. I'll compare the front and back appearance of the card as well and box contents with a close up picture on Newegg. I'll get back here if i have any suspicions. Thanks all.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 15, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> there is quite some card faking going on in asian countries. i've seen nvidia cards flashed to an unused device id, with a bundled nvidia driver that calls the card "ATI ....".
> 
> your first step to identify a faked card should be checking its properties with GPU-Z.
> 
> if you then have any suspicions that something is wrong, post the gpuz screenshot and photos of the card's back and front here on the forums and we'll help you out



yeah i just heard some guy in india was gifted a fake card, which was bought by his not so technically literate uncle. Such a shame really


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 15, 2011)

The brands themselves should tip you off if it's fake or not.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 15, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> The brands themselves should tip you off if it's fake or not.



d'oh where does the brand thing come when its a fake :/
it has no brands. thats why its fake.


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 15, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> d'oh where does the brand thing come when its a fake :/
> it has no brands. thats why its fake.



You obviously haven't encountered a fake card yet.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 15, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> You obviously haven't encountered a fake card yet.



you did  ?
the box has something written. true. but i dont think that brand will take responsibility for the fake card.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 15, 2011)

What are you planning to do with the 5570?


----------



## white phantom (Nov 15, 2011)

Outback Bronze said:


> I didnt even know false cards exsisted.



+1 lol had no clue people would actually fake a video card  aww well must just be my trust that what yae buy is what you are getting 99% of the time it is though


----------



## assaulter_99 (Nov 15, 2011)

Its more common than you think. In asia and other developing countries, its pretty rampant especially in lower segments (most sold cards are middle to low end anyways). Even some time ago on TPU there was some guy from south america that had a fake XFX card. It wasn't actually XFX, but the artwork on the box would have made you believe so.


----------

